# [EVDL] OCC will unveil the Lawless Electric Drag Bike...



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OCC will unveil the Lawless Electric Drag Bike for an upcoming episode of
American Chopper at the Sturgis Dragway on Thursday, August 12th at
10:30AM.
Sturgis Dragway
20523 Hwy 79 Sturgis, SD
For more information visit
http://www.texasmotorcycledragracing.com/






_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

We unveiled the new Lawless Drag Bike Thursday at Sturgis Dragway and 
it was a blast! Larry didn't make the trip and we were not going to 
"run" the bike but it didn't seem right to just look at it given that 
we were at a dragstrip. I drew the lucky straw and got to ride this 
thing for the very first time in front of everyone plus the TV cameras. 
It took a few burnouts and a few relatively slow runs down the 1/8th 
mile but by the time it was through I was starting to get a feel for 
it. The German army helmet with the spike that I borrowed from someone 
in the crowd probably looked a bit ridiculous on a full out race bike 
but no more so than I did in my button down shirt and cowboy boots! The 
folks absolutely loved the bike! I must say again what a great job the 
guys at OCC did building this machine. It rides as good as it looks. 
Speaking of riding, it's time to get this thing home and go racing!!!

Shawn

-----Original Message-----
From: Steven Ciciora <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, Aug 10, 2010 3:02 pm
Subject: [EVDL] OCC will unveil the Lawless Electric Drag Bike...


OCC will unveil the Lawless Electric Drag Bike for an upcoming episode 
ofAmerican Chopper at the Sturgis Dragway on Thursday, August 12th 
at10:30AM.Sturgis Dragway20523 Hwy 79 Sturgis, SDFor more information 
visithttp://www.texasmotorcycledragracing.com/ 
_______________________________________________| REPLYING: address your 
message to [email protected] only.| Multiple-address or CCed messages 
may be rejected.| UNSUBSCRIBE: 
http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub| OTHER HELP: 
http://evdl.org/help/| OPTIONS: 
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve,

Here's a link to Day One, Burnout One. One thing is certain. Whatever 
power you give Larry, he will use. He has one speed, WIDE OPEN!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rShStMuu0Cw

Shawn


-----Original Message-----
From: Steven Ciciora <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, Aug 10, 2010 3:02 pm
Subject: [EVDL] OCC will unveil the Lawless Electric Drag Bike...


OCC will unveil the Lawless Electric Drag Bike for an upcoming episode 
of
American Chopper at the Sturgis Dragway on Thursday, August 12th at
10:30AM.
Sturgis Dragway
20523 Hwy 79 Sturgis, SD
For more information visit
http://www.texasmotorcycledragracing.com/






_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Congrats Shawn! Great work.

Can't wait to see the OCC Episode when it comes out.

If your looking for a place to race, I reserved Mason-Dixon Dragway August 21 at noon for a friendly day of EV drag racing. Elmer invited us out.

Nothing fancy. Just show up and race. The University of Pennsylvania needed a track to test run their new dual Warp motor EV so I set up the date for them.

http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~wprice/

I'll be there cheering them on and whoever else shows up.

BTW, I was fortunate to experience the power of Dennis' motor when it was in his truck at Barona. He invited me to ride shotgun in the truck for a burnout contest. That was a thrill. It's so cool to see the motor transplanted and given life to another hot EV.

Congrats again to both of you guys and to OCC.

Hope to see some folks next weekend at Mason Dixon.

Chip





> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Message: 17
> > Date: Sat, 14 Aug 2010 09:33:04 -0400
> ...


----------

